# He tipped!



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

He was very clean, polite, and odorless. He had me stop at a gas station for coffee and offered to buy me something, which I declined in favor of a much needed pit stop. He left some pastry sugar on the seat but it brushed off easily. He had me take his picture at the airport (kudos for not doing a selfie).

Then he handed me a $5 bill and declined when I offered to give back change.

I'll do trips like this all day long!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

It’ll happen again in about seven years.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Frame that five!!!!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> He was very clean, polite, and odorless. He had me stop at a gas station for coffee and offered to buy me something, which I declined in favor of a much needed pit stop. He left some pastry sugar on the seat but it brushed off easily. He had me take his picture at the airport (kudos for not doing a selfie).
> 
> Then he handed me a $5 bill and declined when I offered to give back change.
> 
> ...


Ok, my jaw hit the floor when he tipped you $5.
I completely passed out when he declined the change  WTF!!!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Why offer to give back change, since he didn't ask for it???


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

I had a few tip me rather generously lately.
Can't say the same for the Millenials though - still as cheap and entitled, as the reputation makes them out to be.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Millennials really are the worst, i mean... yeah that's all my bad stories, pretty much ALL of them have involved 20 something little $(%! heads.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

You must be lucky. Here, out of 250+ smelling pax's only 4 tipped me within the last several months.
p.s. I usually get $10-$30 in tips daily.


----------

